# Maxmini to release AA turret. Possible Hydra conversion?



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

HI guys and gals found this in my travels of the internet.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like that was all they had in mind when it was sculpted.

I like it, is there any clue to price as yet?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

very nice indeed. those guys do good work


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Notice how it is released right after the Dark Eldar Codex came out?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

first saw this a few months ago over on daka, they have a dedicated maximini thread, with the all latest release's and WIP's
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/330/284081.page
and they have the latest wip on the AA platform


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks nice but if its not cheaper then the FW kit there is no real point to buying it, will also need a rear hull section to sit on top of, as the standard chimera hull wont work with that turret as it is at the moment, all the variants have a different rear hull and i cant think of one that would work


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The lower left barrel is bugging the fuck out of me, but it looks good.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> The lower left barrel is bugging the fuck out of me...


So it's not just me, then. I can't understand why someone would release a work-in-progress pic with something like that showing. As for the design itself, it's OK I guess; rather bland, though, and not sufficiently different in concept from the FW Hydra turret to stand out. There are quite a few different ways you can arrange four weapons but they've just copied the GW one...

For example, I'm going to be making counts-as Hydras for my Traitor Guard army at some point, and one possibility I've been considering is something along the lines of the Soviet ZSU-23-4 'Shilka' flak tank:








I wouldn't make the turret that big and bulky (it's most likely going to be mounted on a 1/35th scale Panzer IV chassis) but having a weapon layout that different from the FW Hydra would at least make it stand out. The Maxmini one just looks like a bargain-basement Hydra clone at the moment...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hers the maxmin website, so can have a look at there prices (in euros)
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/

and something for the ork in everyone
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21&products_id=89
which works out to about 35 quid


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I want 2 please.


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

I've added the turret to the webstore.

























We've arranged the kit in a way that should make attaching the turret to vehicle, terrain etc easy. The turret sits on a separate ring that's easily glued to (at least partially) flat surface.
We're also working on some upgrade packs for this one


----------

